# General > AquaTalk >  Is it legal to bring live aquarium fish out of Malaysia?

## stormhawk

I'm not sure where to post this actually, but I'd like to ask our Malaysian forumers and anyone from Singapore, is it legal to bring live aquarium fish out of Malaysia? I am heading up to Malaysia in a few days time and intend to bring back some live fish, so I am curious as to whether this is allowed. Any help would be much appreciated. 

If there is a particular document/permit required or a piece of information I can print out from the Malaysian Customs or Department of Fisheries site, please let me know. Thanks.  :Smile:

----------


## 43a57

http://www.ava.gov.sg/InformationFor...rnamentalFish/

In short, yes, but take note of the quantity allowed. Even CITES species is allowed, but take note of the quantity. else an import licence which cost $50 is needed.

----------


## blurless

> I'm not sure where to post this actually, but I'd like to ask our Malaysian forumers and anyone from Singapore, is it legal to bring live aquarium fish out of Malaysia? I am heading up to Malaysia in a few days time and intend to bring back some live fish, so I am curious as to whether this is allowed. Any help would be much appreciated. 
> 
> If there is a particular document/permit required or a piece of information I can print out from the Malaysian Customs or Department of Fisheries site, please let me know. Thanks.


Are you driving? Easier to drive the fish out to avoid trouble in Malaysian Customs. 

Small quantity is fine, I done it before. 

By the way, where are you heading? Care to share?

----------


## Misery

Very interested to knowing where you heading too!

----------


## stormhawk

Heading to Penang to visit a fish breeder friend of mine. Driving out of the question since I'm taking a flight to and fro. When I was young I remember I carried a climbing perch that I caught in the kampung in a bottle out through JB Customs, but this was before they got paranoid about fluids etc.

I think I'll just visit the Department of Fisheries branch at Penang when I'm there, just to be sure.

----------


## blurless

Whoa, flying is another story. But if its Penang customs, should be better than getting out of JB customs.

----------


## hongkahleong

i tried putting it in my check-in luggage before. it works fine for me :Wink:

----------


## felix_fx2

> i tried putting it in my check-in luggage before. it works fine for me


If caught exceeding the limit just pay $50???
Sounds like sumggling chewing gum..

Not very nice to test water with the law...

Sent from my CIUS-7 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Misery

it's possible to check in your fishes with your luggage.. just make sure it's not more than 30 fishes in 3 litres of water. 


Regards, 
Misery.

----------


## jonachin

if wan to bringing fish to sg from malaysia, sg side need to declare to AVA . but not sure malaysia side will kacau or not....

----------


## vannel

Yep! I think the primary concern here is not with the Singapore side customs. As many have already discussed before, the 30 fish / 3L of water rule applies. However, export of fish out from a certain country is a whole different story and I would agree to checking with the local authorities in this regard. I have personally brought fish/shrimp into Singapore from Taiwan before and can attest to checking in the livestock in a luggage. Strictly no hand-carry.. That's for sure.

----------


## Rammm

> Yep! I think the primary concern here is not with the Singapore side customs. As many have already discussed before, the 30 fish / 3L of water rule applies. However, export of fish out from a certain country is a whole different story and I would agree to checking with the local authorities in this regard. I have personally brought fish/shrimp into Singapore from Taiwan before and can attest to checking in the livestock in a luggage. Strictly no hand-carry.. That's for sure.


Hi.. I'm currently in Taiwan now and I wanna get some fishes back to Singapore ...so I just bag them in my check in luggage that's it.? Is there any permit or anything I need to apply?

----------


## sawzai

bring fish from malaysia to singapore is very easy if driving. sg custom normally wont check your car inside. have not happen to me before.

----------


## stormhawk

> Hi.. I'm currently in Taiwan now and I wanna get some fishes back to Singapore ...so I just bag them in my check in luggage that's it.? Is there any permit or anything I need to apply?


A month late but better than nothing. To answer your question, you first must contact the fisheries department or the relevant government authority in Taiwan for verification. On my last trip, I got approval from Hong Kong Customs, simply because they have no restrictions on what you can ship out from Hong Kong. I have no idea for Taiwan though, so I suggest you do some research beforehand.

Another thing to take note of is whether the airline you are taking, is willing to carry these fish as live cargo, even though it is in your luggage. I had a big issue with a particular airline until they finally cleared my package for their cargo, after MUCH work. Just had to sign an indemnity form that frees the airline from responsibility, should my fishes end up dead on arrival in Singapore.

----------

